# 2х Tesla Battery Module 24V 250Ah 5.2 kWh 444 Panasonic Cells



## MasonLucas (Oct 2, 2020)

2х Tesla Battery Module 24V 250Ah 5.2 kWh 444 Panasonic Cells On Ebay

Price: $2,400.00 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Tesla-Battery-Module-24V-250Ah-5-2-kWh-444-Panasonic-Cells/392909506424?


----------

